# GFX Treiber für Wilcat 3 karte



## Sigbuzz (30. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es einen Grafikartentreiber für folgende Karte: 3Dlabs Wildcat 3 ?
Ich habe eine solche in einer Dell Workstation verbaut aber wenn ich Linux drauf machen will bekomme ich nur die Console weil Linux die Karte nicht kennt... Ich hab schon ein bischen gegoogelt allerdings noch keine brauchbare lösung. 3Dlabs liefert keinen Linuxtreiber. Leider...


----------



## ToniCE (31. Oktober 2007)

http://workstation.3dlabs.com/support/drivers/ bietet für ältere Distributionen auch proprietäre Treiber an... Vielleicht lässt sich damit was anfangen?

Ansonsten kannst du noch den "vesa" Treiber versuchen.


----------



## Sigbuzz (31. Oktober 2007)

Danke, allerdings ist kein treiber dabei den ich brauchen kann. Nja war nur ein versuch...


----------

